# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  [FMX 3D] FMX Race

## gbegreg

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : FMX Race

Petite dmonstration d'une course de voiture en 3D que j'ai ralise pour le Congrs Delphi 2019 organis qui s'est tenu  Paris le 19/11/2019.

Il n'y a pas de moteur physique mais la dmonstration est jouable et permet de voir :
- la cration d'un dcor extrieur en 3D (heightmap);
- utilisation d'un cubemap;
- gestion des collisions en 3D.

Le tout est multi plateformes et a t ralis avec Delphi Rio et Firemonkey.

Le code est disponible sur mon Github : https://github.com/gbegreg/FMXRace
Les binaires sont disponibles sur mon site : http://gbesoft.fr/jeux.php#fmxrace



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

